# Heidi and my big revelation



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is 12 and I've noticed for a while that she has been slowing down. It used to be nothing for us to walk four or five miles, not so long ago. I took her out this morning on one of our usual trails, thinking we would do the four miles, slowly and stopping whenever she needed to. Because of hot weather, as well as car trouble, we haven't gotten out a lot this summer. We got about half a mile and she just stopped, didn't want to go any farther. I noticed she was breathing pretty heavy, so we turned around and went back. I think that it's over...Heidi can't hike anymore and she doesn't want to. She still likes to go in the car and she still loves to swim, but our long walks are over. She still seems pleased that I want to take her after all these years. I think she wants to just keep them in our memory now. I also believe, and it may sound stupid, that she is giving me permission to take Corina, my younger lab on these. This is something I have had trouble with, always feeling like the places we've been belong to me and Heidi and taking another dog was disloyal to Heidi. Problem is Heidi and I have been all over the state, so ALL the trails seemed to be ours. 

The good news is that Heidi, who was never particularly social, has in old age become something of a social butterfly! So from now on, she is the queen of visits, festivals and company, but will pass the torch of hiking to Corina or Ashley. Sorry for my babbling, but needed to tell someone.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Good, I'm happy she's becoming more social. But LOL I saw my name in the title and I was like, What!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is a hard transition. Daisy became more I want to snuggle and more of lets go in the car girl. She also liked visiting.. Heidi sounds like she is changing her interests as we all does we get older. Its been really hot where you guys are right? Could that be part of it.


----------

